# JAI library for JDK



## niyatihegfde (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, we have installed the jai-1_1_3-lib.zip on our FreeBSD 7 and also set the classpath. But the java compiler fails to recognise the JAI libraries. Is this correct binary for FreeBSD or is there any other? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you install it the correct way?


```
===>  jai-1.1.3_1 "You must manually fetch from the "Java Advanced Imaging API 1.1.3 Download Page", the "Java (no native acceleration)" 
distribution (jai-1_1_3-lib.zip) from http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/current.html, place it in /usr/ports/distfiles and then run 
make again".
```


----------

